# Winter detailing



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

For those of you like me who don’t have access to nice heated garages to do year round detailing – how do you detail through the winter? Is there any aspect of your routine that changes to suit the colder weather?

For me, I almost never drag out the pressure washer during winter and just end up using the local buy-time jet wash, about a 15 minute drive away. Obviously I have to leave out the luxury of snow foam and metro vac touchless dryer, but I find it just as easy to put all my gear (grit guards, wash mitts, shampoo, towels and spray wax/QD) into a couple of buckets and throw it all in the boot of the car. Have even recently brought a pair of cheap buckets with lids which should enable me to fill them at home (no tap at the local car wash)and transport hopefully without spilling anything in the car. 

On arrival, I unpack the wash and rinse buckets and give the whole car a liberal coating of prewash, usually citrus type applied through a pump sprayer. While this is breaking down the winter crud I add a generous amount of shampoo (currently Zaino Z7) to the wash bucket and foam it up with the jet wash. Then I give the car a good pressure hose down, I don’t bother with their prewash as its probably laced with TFRs and whatnot. After this the car is given a good hand wash, including the wheels, followed by a quick pressure rinse. I then back out of the wash bay to dry with Kent yellow drying towels and apply spray wax/sealant or whatever I have at hand. Currently using Z8 but stock is running low so might use up the last of my AG Aqua Wax just to see me through winter. Advantage with the Aqua Wax is I don’t have to dry the car after rinsing. Plus the AG seems to sit well over most any LSP I use these days.

Total cost is £3 (£1.50 per cycle) for a complete wash which I consider pretty good.

So what do you guys do?



Thanks,

R.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a garage but not heated and usually i will try and clean my car at least once a week but when the temp drops to freezing its game over for me, i don't like using my jet wash in freezing conditions and then having to leave it to freeze, even though i drain it i have still sometimes run into problems with the lance and handle, so i just make sure when i do get a chance to clean it i make sure to top up the wax or sealant and rain repellant that way i don't feel so bad if it goes for a while without a wash. 

Never really had it that bad though since 2010-2011 winter, my jet wash packed in and my golf mk5 at the time didn't get a wash for about 3 months, I just always made sure the windows were clean and well rain x'ed ! I wasn't really into detailing at the time but still always kept my car clean so it was a pain, but its always more fun cleaning a filthy car when you do get around to it !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All details I perform are in the beginning of Spring and Autumn, other than that its routine maintenance washes and I don't bother washing my car unless its over 10 decrease, I have gone from December to March with out washing my car in the past because it was so cold.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> All details I perform are in the beginning of Spring and Autumn, other than that its routine maintenance washes and I don't bother washing my car unless its over 10 decrease, I have gone from December to March with out washing my car in the past because it was so cold.


If i didnt wash my car below 10 deg it would never be done


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

for me i try and keep on top of it before winter starts but this year i've been a bit to busy so my winter prep starts tommrow and then just a maintence wash once a month after that


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

No polishing or protecting through winter lol or even a pressure washer for that matter I normally give it a good going over before winter then bucket and hose once a fortnight over winter


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

If it is above freezing then I try and use the PW and a maintenance wash.
Below freezing then nothing at all.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

when its not raining i just do the same as usual, no buckets or anything just 1 inch of power maxed jet wash and wax through my lance and pressure washer then use a qd as a drying aid and dry it, jobs done


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I wash the car all year round, rain or shine. 
I now use a touch less sealant for when it's really cold. 
I did draw the line when my foam froze on the car tho.

Gonz.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Once every 2 weeks using snow foam if it is dirty enough or just water though power washer and normal 2bm.
Only dry it if it looks like it isn't going to rain.

If I am lucky with the weather is will put on a coat of fk1000p.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Foam through pump sprayer,2bm blown off with sidekick and a QD to finish and a quick vac...Weekly sometimes twice whilst sporting a woollie hat fleece jumper and seen to be moving quicker than normal lol:thumb:


----------



## TPursey (Sep 11, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I wash the car all year round, rain or shine.
> I now use a touch less sealant for when it's really cold.
> I did draw the line when my foam froze on the car tho.
> 
> Gonz.


Nice! You know when it's too cold when your products freeze when they hit the car! (Been here also).


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I do a lucky dip between ONR, CG hose Free Eco Wash and Meg's D114 and do a nice rinse-less wash in the underground car park  
I've even had time to add a layer of wax once. I still haven't done a full winter prep on my car. I usually leave it fashionably late.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Car gets a deep clean and wax around October time, which will last through February usually.

After that it gets a weak mix pre-wash through pump sprayer then pressure wash it all off once a week to keep the car looking reasonable.

If its a nice and dry day, then follow the above with a 2BM and finish off with AG AquaWax.

Anything more than that can wait until the Sun reappears around Feb / March


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Mine get the winter prep around October and then snow foam and pressure wash weekly if possible. Will wash it if the weather is good enough as well but don't expect it very often. Will try and get an extra power wash through the week once the gritters start in eanest as there is so much salt on the roads and the car is white within a day!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Around late October/early November the car gets a deep clean inside and out, fabric protector on the soft furnishings and 2-3 layers of a robust Winter wax on the car. This year the Rapid is wearing three coats of Bouncer's Fortify, applied in early November.

Other than the occasional snow foaming to keep the road grime and salt in check, the car won't be touched until late Feb/early March. Then it will be deep cleaned again and got back into show condition.


----------



## Puglife (Nov 6, 2015)

I try to just pressure wash the worst off and then give it a quick pre-wash. Although OCD gets the best of me and more often than not its a full 2 BM wash haha. I'll do it also long as the hosepipe isn't frozen. :lol:


----------



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

I try and keep mine bi-weekly. There's so much salt on the roads so jet wash occasionally snow foam too then iron remover. 2bm and get it straight in the garage for qd and then if I can still feel my hands AF glisten spray wax aswel. 
Can't wait for the clocks to change again and get some light in the afternoons and the warmth to come back


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

As long as it's above freezing it gets washed, just wrap up warm and use my Silskin gloves for the hands.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I still clean both our cars every weekend, weather and work permitting. They need the full works at this time of year so always a pre wash and/or snow foam followed by wash including alloys, tyres dressed, glass cleaned and interior wiped down, leather cleaned and mats brushed.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I just snow foam and pressure wash that's it

Nothing else in the winter too much crap about


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Usually snow foam, pressure wash and 2BM. Might try some Gyeon Wet Coat as a quick detail.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

No daylight in the week so if poss at weekend I do wheels with wheel cleaner. Bottom half of car with tfr from pump jet wash then snowfoam then jet wash then if it's warm enough tbm then final jet wash and aquawax as drying agent if not just a quick dry


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> I still clean both our cars every weekend, weather and work permitting. They need the full works at this time of year so always a pre wash and/or snow foam followed by wash including alloys, tyres dressed, glass cleaned and interior wiped down, leather cleaned and mats brushed.


same here:thumb::thumb:


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Break in the weather for a change at the weekend meant I could give mine a good wash today. It was very dirty and hadnt been washed in about 5 weeks. Thats it now for 2 weeks when hopefully weather permitting it can be washed again


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I still clean both our cars every weekend, weather and work permitting. They need the full works at this time of year so always a pre wash and/or snow foam followed by wash including alloys, tyres dressed, glass cleaned and interior wiped down, leather cleaned and mats brushed.


Don't dress tyres, but I do most of that weekly or fortnightly over winter. I think it is the most important time of the year to look after your vehicle.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Two small boys means my time for detailing is limited. So in the winter the car gets an initial go with the PW to get any loose muck off, then sprayed with pre-wash (Auto Foam @ 5% on the paint, Surfex HD @ 10% on the wheels and inside the wheel arches), left to sit for five minutes. Then a very thorough PW off, also making sure the arches are cleaned out, suspension components washed off, etc. Finally swap to underbody lance and wash off the under chassis. 

So far this winter the AF Tough Coat is keeping up the protection, if I have time I'll follow up the above with a 2BM wash and some Gyeon Wet Coat. Even if I do wash the car I rarely dry it off this time of year - running the PW on rainwater means water spotting is not an issue.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Berylburton said:


> Don't dress tyres, but I do most of that weekly or fortnightly over winter. I think it is the most important time of the year to look after your vehicle.


Totally agree  but I have to dress the tyres as the car looks unfinished without it 

Plus it gets me outdoors after being cooped up in an office all week. This weekend I've been unable to wash either of our cars due to working. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as said unless its 0 or below, it gets a TFR wash, and spritz of BSD, wheels done, tyres dressed, engine wiped down, arches cleaned and dressed plus honey comb grill with the occasional glass top up with H2Go. just cant do a quick wash on mine can on the other halfs though just a tfr and power wash down.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

I just carry on as usual. Weather doesn't affect me. You do get strange looks washing in the rain/snow but gots to keep 'em clean.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i carry on but dont wash in snow/rain unless its light stuff and i've already started


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My car is currently getting a thorough jet washing with just water. 

According to the Met Office, this rinsing down will continue for most of today and most of the next few days too. 

... So it should end up nice and clean.. Lol


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> My car is currently getting a thorough jet washing with just water.
> 
> According to the Met Office, this rinsing down will continue for most of today and most of the next few days too.
> 
> ... So it should end up nice and clean.. Lol


Sounds better than the hail shower we just had!


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Most of my driving is on country lanes so car gets properly caked up - so mine gets the snow foam and power wash treatment every couple of weeks. Although like a lot if you guys, OCD kicks in and end up doing whole 2BM ...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Sc00byurabus said:


> Most of my driving is on country lanes so car gets properly caked up - so mine gets the snow foam and power wash treatment every couple of weeks. Although like a lot if you guys, OCD kicks in and end up doing whole 2BM ...


my car never gets a 2bm wash, not even in summer!  just a spray over with power maxed jet wash and wax, 1 inch in the lance topped with warm water then as i dry it i now use odk entourage as a drying aid and to add some gloss/protection and stop water spots


----------

